# K. Hansotia Park Avenue Series 44 Torpedo Cigar Review - Good but Good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, that's right this is a good cigar, nothing more nothing less. Though I like mild cigars, this Park Ave. is not even in my top ten. Sure it go...

Read the full review here: K. Hansotia Park Avenue Series 44 Torpedo Cigar Review - Good but Good


----------

